# First pic using a flash......



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My lovely bride suprised me with a Canon 430 EXII speedlite for our anniversary. Ive been a little intimidated by the whole flash thing, but really I think I'm going to enjoy this whole new dimension to photography!

Here is the first pic with the new flash...... aside from tweaking the exposure a bit in LR, pretty much straight out of camera.......


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shot. I like photos with a dark background.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Michael, me too. Really gives some drama to an image. Cant wait to really get into this whole flash thing.

More gear to research and buy and learn! lol


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you have the flash set to one side or above to get the background dark.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> Did you have the flash set to one side or above to get the background dark.


Actually the flash was on my hotshoe directly on the camera. Aimed just above a bit and on 1/3 power, I just adjusted my exposure for the ambient to be way underexposed. This was actually taken in my living room with most lights on.

Honestly I was just more or less playing around a bit. What's the saying?, "Even a blind squirrel finds a nut now and then?" lol


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

A flash can open a whole new world. I use a hot shoe flash for almost ALL of my macro photography. Just be sure to start carrying a few extra batteries for the flash in you camera bag!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Shaky. I use flash outdoors in the daytime to fill in the shadows on occasion.
Mike

Here is an example.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice.


----------

